# RIP Golden Retriever Bailey



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

We will deeply miss beautiful & sunny Bailey


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet Bailey. Sometimes it is just hard to talk about loss and go back to happy places. Sending my deepest condolences to Bailey's family and fans.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She was beautiful, I know she is missed greatly.
My sympathy to her family and all that loved her. 

Run free sweet Bailey.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Bailey's passing..it's never easy..and she was so you ng.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of beautiful Bailey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peri29*

Peri29

Thanks for posting this. I loved her.
If there is a way you can check with Bailey's parents and get the date in 2016 that she went to the Bridge, I will add her to the Rainbow Bridge.

Just private msg. me the full date and year and their first names.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Rest in peace, sweet Bailey.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over you.
I added Bailey to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ist/336474-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-18.html


----------

